# Moving! How to move my 60cm tank!?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I will be moving in afew months and want to be ready to move my 25g aquarium and its inhabitants safetly. My plan is to buy afew large plastic pales with tight seal lids. 

The nite before moving I plan to fill up 1 pale of tank water and put all my shrimp with some shrimp food. And fill another pale with tank water and put all my fish.. I then plan to fill my remainter pales with the tank water.


Do you all think I will need to remove all my plants and aqua soil for the move? The tank is heavy but is it necessary? Will the glass snap with the weight? 

Tank + plants + AS can weigh alot ...


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Don't feed your fish or shrimp for a day before you move and don't feed them in the bucket. I drain my small tanks until they are manageable and leave everything inside them. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

For a 25 I do not think you need to take out the soil either. An easy way is to but a board underneath the tank you can use a belt or two or just rope to strap it to the board. This way it will keep it level so it wont crack or anything. I agree do not feed your fish the day before or even 2 days would be better.  This way they wont crap as much and you wont foul the water so fast which means less buildup of ammonia and nitrites.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

also make sure you give the shrimps something to cling to when moving them to lessen the stress of moving.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

mrobson said:


> also make sure you give the shrimps something to cling to when moving them to lessen the stress of moving.


Good idea


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You do not need to move all the water unless you are moving to an area of vastly different water. Even then, it shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Symplicity said:


> I will be moving in afew months and want to be ready to move my 25g aquarium and its inhabitants safetly. My plan is to buy afew large plastic pales with tight seal lids.
> 
> The nite before moving I plan to fill up 1 pale of tank water and put all my shrimp with some shrimp food. And fill another pale with tank water and put all my fish.. I then plan to fill my remainter pales with the tank water.
> 
> ...


I suggest you NOT put any shrimp or fish in the buckets the night before your move. You want to put the livestock in the buckets just before your move.

I also agree that you shouldn't feed them at least 24 hours prior to your move.

I wouldn't move the tank with anything in it. You'll put stress on the seams and risk your tank leaking down the road.

Good luck with your move!
--
Paul


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would agree DO NOT move the tank with anything in it, I have repaired many tanks because the owners moved them with substrate or water still in tank, also fish and shrimp can go for more than 48 hours without food.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

jeeze what about all my plants and stuff  nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
this is going to be a night mare.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Your plants should be put in a bucket of the tank water that you talked about moving. They will survive in there for a day no problem.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

It is going to be a nightmare replanting a carpet of HC


----------

